# TNT-Brie



## kadesma (May 2, 2011)

Dinner plans have changed tonight  soooo We are having a baked Brie with dark or lavender honey and toasted pistachios.I plan to serve it with slices of Granny  Smith apples and  slices of a sweet baguette on the side.
All I do is 8oz round of Brie on a small oven proof serving plate. Drizzle it with the honey about 3 Tab/and then scatter 1/2 cup  shelled pistachios over the top Bake at 475 for  5-7 min til Brie is quite hot but not completely  melted. Surround with the sliced bread and apples
enjoy
kadesma who is off to the store for mushrooms and steak. And salad fixings


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2011)

Yumm Yumm Yumm Kades!

Urgent: cooking hints to anyone making any kind of baked Brie.

Do not use a flat cookie sheet without a lip.
Do not leave kitchen with timer in your pocket with "estimated" time set.
Do not cry when it all goes so wrong.
Do not ask how I know.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Yumm Yumm Yumm Kades!
> 
> Urgent: cooking hints to anyone making any kind of baked Brie.
> 
> ...


_I won't ask, I think I did all of those at one time or other
This one I did the right way.
kades
_


----------

